# DIY natural stream system for Loaches



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Not my idea but I thought it was a good and precise article for Loach owners.

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...te&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N&start=36


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the idea . 
Thanks for posting it


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Making the change myself from SW to FW and may just employ the setup myself rather than having the Koralia's hanging inside the tanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Martin is a member here...haven't seen him in quite awhile.


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

this is also a great setup for injecting c02, connecting it to a canister filter, or even to empty and fill up ur tank!

i was viewing another thread similar to this today here is a link
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/78505-rfug-blast-past-diy.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was just thinking of him today... I'll have to track him down.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Great info; simple build with multiple uses. Doesn't get any better than that in the DIY world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I was just thinking of him today... I'll have to track him down.


He's around. He added his name to the list of people wanting Levimasole.

Martin is busy with his job and his girlfriend. He's enjoying life!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ahh yes thank you. I sent him a hello a few ago


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

You talkin' ta me?  

The River-Tank manifold is 10 + years old now. It's been used for all sorts of fast water species and has helped with quite a few breeding projects.
Seeing as this is the DIY forum it fulfills the requirements for successful DIY as it's easily repeatable and customizable to whatever materials are available locally. These systems are in use all over the world by fishkeepers.

It was just one of those "Eureka!" moments for me when I thought it up.

Martin.


----------

